# birthday ideas....40



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Hi there

Well I am very very lucky to be having a baby 2 days before I hit the big 40....people keep asking me what I want for my birthday and I have not a clue...everything I come up with actually isnt for "me" but seems to be with the little ones in mind.

So what shall I ask for do you think.....


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

DH bought me a video camera for my 40th but if you already have one how about a spa day/weekend or a pamper session?


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Thanks Im a bit of a camera addict so have a video camera.  Pamper session would be fab...not sure when I would fit it in though  

Went to an antiques fair today and was bought a silver locket for piccies of my little ones.  Also a nice 1930s print.  May actually opt for new glasses...how exciting is that


----------

